# Iso stingray seat pan



## ratdaddy (Mar 22, 2018)

I need a solid seat pan for my apple krate build.must be full size.ship to texas.pms only.


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 22, 2018)

what part of Tx?
You need a 18" Seat pan off a Schwinn Stingray?


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 2, 2018)

found thanks


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 2, 2018)

ratdaddy said:


> I need a solid seat pan for my apple krate build.must be full size.ship to texas.pms only.



found


----------

